# BRICKED! SPRINT HTC ONE!



## crossover2388 (Sep 15, 2011)

Someone please help. Flashed a rom and phone booted up, and I didn't like it so I tried to turn the phone off and boot into clock work mod recovery and when I turned the phone off it went to a blank screen where my capacitive keys stays lit up, and if I try to turn the phone off or hold power and volume down all it does is makes the capacitive keys blink at me. There's no way to boot into recovery or into bootloader. I think I have the 1st official brick of a HTC one.


----------



## Techno Droid (Jul 19, 2011)

Sure your bricked? Bc this happens to me a lot. Just hold the power button till the soft keys blink then reboot.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Any thing?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Indirect (Sep 7, 2011)

Hold it under a light. For some reason the sensor needs brighter light to reboot it or it wont work. Your device is fine.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll post it here too...



> No, you dont. You hold the keys until it stops blinking. After that it starts to reboot. As soon as everything goes black, hold "vol down" and "power" buttons, It will boot into the bootloader and from there you can get to recovery and do what you need to do.


----------

